# will probably get a lot of aging.



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

So I found two of these in an old shop in Vegas. Mike Ditka Superbowl XX cigars. Apparently done by Graycliff. And me being the rabid Bears fan that I am had to have em. I sent one to my Pops and kept one with the agreement that it would be smoked only after my Bears win another superbowl. hope this thing ages well because it might get a lot of time in the humi.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe the XX could be for the year 2020!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow you know they could age too much do you think your grandchildren will smoke them?:lol:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

seriously though thats a great find


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Neat find! Good luck with that agreement though!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Ditka is still a god in Chicago as Im sure many Chicagoans can attest. And his resturant is good to. Plus its cool to see a hard lined coach that loves gars.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

These will not turn to ashes, they will turn to dust.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

stlcards said:


> These will not turn to ashes, they will turn to dust.


I figured that youd chime is on this one, especially with the cards avatar


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Nothing but a friendly rivalry, lol. Like tough love right?


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

stlcards said:


> Nothing but a friendly rivalry, lol. Like tough love right?


Im all for it. Especially being the rabid Cubs fan that I be. Wearing my Fukudome jersey right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

cool find, to bad it's not a Patriots cigar, then you could smoke it this year.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

nhcigarfan said:


> cool find, to bad it's not a Patriots cigar, then you could smoke it this year.


Either that or I could choke on it during the Superbowl like they did.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

ytford said:


> Either that or I could choke on it during the Superbowl like they did.


Okay, THAT was just funny...I don't care who you like.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i have had them when they originally came out. Ditka's "go to" smoke was a Lars Shorty but when Greycliff aproached him with the idea he switched. The band is a replication of DaBears SB XX ring.
somewhat a mild smoke as most Greycliffs are(IMO),I still have 2 buried.

r


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

coach said:


> i have had them when they originally came out. Ditka's "go to" smoke was a Lars Shorty but when Greycliff aproached him with the idea he switched. The band is a replication of DaBears SB XX ring.
> somewhat a mild smoke as most Greycliffs are(IMO),I still have 2 buried.
> 
> r


Ya know if ya wanna offload the two you have I know a guy thatll take em off ya hands. Theres some Superfans Id send em to.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

ytford said:


> Either that or I could choke on it during the Superbowl like they did.


They only choked because they didn't know the other team's plays lol.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a Ditka cigar sitting in my humi. That guy has his name on everything. Awesome find.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

That is pretty darn cool find.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

That is an awesome find. Did they have any left, if so where is it at since I will be heading out to Vegas in two weeks and would enjoy some more Bears memerobilia for the house.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool find.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I love going to old shops and finding old, no-longer-produced cigars! Very niiice!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice...very nice...this could be the year.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Great find...sorry for what our boys did to ya Bears a couple years back. Hopefully, those can turn to ashes and not dust:biggrin: Wait, we might do it again...GO COLTS!!! :roflmao:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Based on the replies to this post.....I can't wait til football season.
Speakin of...my Dolphins dropped 57 mil on a lineman. They need the help on the line....but damn!
(Sorry bout the thread jack, but that didn't merit a thread of it's own).
Nice find on the smokes.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

What shop in Vegas did you find them?

We have some events going on this week too!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you guys need a quarterback or you will never smoke that puppy:arghhhh:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow. I've been looking for those for a long time. Great find!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

It's neat to see cigars like that ,ones that you dont see every day.should be really smooth.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

shrtcrt said:


> What shop in Vegas did you find them?
> 
> We have some events going on this week too!


These arent made aymore and I fun it 4 years ago. I was just going through my collection and decided to post about it.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is very cool. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*A MIKE DITKA CHAMPIONSHIP RING CIGAR?!?!?!?!* OMG...i have to have one! so the search is *ON*!!!!


----------

